# py-markupsafe reinstallation error code 70



## Daniel_R (Dec 7, 2020)

If you are getting an error with code 70 while trying to update the py-markupsafe port, the reason could be a recent change in the portname (revision 557064). This has the effect that a `make deinstall` won't find the right port any more. To work around, you have to make sure to deinstall the `py37-MarkupSafe` (camel case) port first, before you install the `py37-markupsafe` (lower case) port. The standard `make deinstall` would try to deinstall the lower-case portname which isn't there (yet) and the following install fails because the new and old port versions collide.

Daniel


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2020)

Use pkg-delete(8) to delete the package with the old name. Which is what a `make deinstall` ultimately does.


----------



## Daniel_R (Dec 7, 2020)

Sure, but with the wrong portname (camel-case vs. lowe-case). That's why one should look out for the port with the old, camel-case name and `pkg delete` this one by hand. The point is to "guess" the right old portname.


----------



## akessamenos (Dec 15, 2020)

Daniel_R said:


> Sure, but with the wrong portname (camel-case vs. lowe-case). That's why one should look out for the port with the old, camel-case name and `pkg delete` this one by hand. The point is to "guess" the right old portname.


Thanks for the info. make deinstall wasn't deinstalling the correct port as you said. This one had me scratching my head.


----------

